# Aphra



## skippy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there

Just a quick question, I'm applying to the APHRA for my nursing registration, just wondering if anyone has applied recently and what was the time scale, in an ideal world would like to apply for my 176 visa by Xmas but need registration, need skills assessment, then state sponsorship.

Cheers Hamish


----------

